# Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute



## Dreimaster (17. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand eine Platte mit Spinnködern oder Gummifisch überlisten können?
Da ich begeisterter Spinnangler bin würde mich diese Technik sehr interessieren!

MfG


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*

buttlöffel (oder nen blinker im gewünschten gewicht, haken abmontiert) und daran dann nen kurzes vorfach mit naturköder.
das wird dann schön übern grund gezupft und damit kann man wunderbar platte fangen!


----------



## spin89 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*



Dreimaster schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Platte mit Spinnködern oder Gummifisch überlisten können?
> Da ich begeisterter Spinnangler bin würde mich diese Technik sehr interessieren!
> 
> MfG


 
Gezielt auf Platte mit Kunstködern halte ich für relativ sinnlos und eher für Ausnahmefälle.
Als Alternativvorschlag der dem Spinnfischen ja noch am nächsten kommt würde ich dir das fischen mitm Buttlöffel empfehlen, kannst mit der Spinnrute machen und auch gute Fänge erzielen. Brauchst allerdings auch die richtigen Gegebenheiten zu fürn Buttlöffel kannste in der Sufu bei Intresse genug finden.gruss spin89#6


----------



## spin89 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*



daci7 schrieb:


> buttlöffel (oder nen blinker im gewünschten gewicht, haken abmontiert) und daran dann nen kurzes vorfach mit naturköder.
> das wird dann schön übern grund gezupft und damit kann man wunderbar platte fangen!


 
da war wohl jemand schneller als ich


----------



## antonio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*



spin89 schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Platte mit Kunstködern halte ich für relativ sinnlos und eher für Ausnahmefälle.
> Als Alternativvorschlag der dem Spinnfischen ja noch am nächsten kommt würde ich dir das fischen mitm Buttlöffel empfehlen, kannst mit der Spinnrute machen und auch gute Fänge erzielen. Brauchst allerdings auch die richtigen Gegebenheiten zu fürn Buttlöffel kannste in der Sufu bei Intresse genug finden.gruss spin89#6



in plattenverseuchten gebieten funktionieren über den grund gezupfte gummifischchen oder ne fliegenrute mit ner "wattwurmfliege" einwandfrei.
mach ich jedes jahr in norge so.
auch beim pilken gehen sie dran.
platte liegen nicht nur faul am grund sie jagen auch aktiv.

antonio


----------



## spin89 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*

Ok dann hast du gute Gebiete würde ichn kleinen Gufi übern Grund zupfen würden sich die meisst untermaßigen Dorsche den Köder zuerst schnappen.
Wattwurmfliege klingt nicht schlecht kannte ich bislang auch nicht.Gruss spin89


----------



## AndreasG (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*

Mit Wurmfliegen geht das zur richtigen Zeit ganz wunderbar in Norge.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Mit Wurmfliegen geht das zur richtigen Zeit ganz wunderbar in Norge.


 
Geht auch an der dänischen Nordseeküste. Hatte ein Boardie zumindest im Hvide Sande-Sachthread geschrieben.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## antonio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*



spin89 schrieb:


> Ok dann hast du gute Gebiete würde ichn kleinen Gufi übern Grund zupfen würden sich die meisst untermaßigen Dorsche den Köder zuerst schnappen.
> Wattwurmfliege klingt nicht schlecht kannte ich bislang auch nicht.Gruss spin89



wenn natürlich dorsche noch da sind ,sind die meist schneller.
aber der post von andreas zeigt auch das es geht.
wie heißt es so schön "sag niemals nie".
an entsprechenden stellen ist es also durchaus möglich.

antonio


----------



## spin89 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*

Kann mal einer nen Bild von so einer Fliege einstellen?Petri zur schönen Platte.Gruss spin89


----------



## antonio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plattfisch mit der Spinnrute*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...m=1&hl=de&client=opera&sa=N&rls=de&tbs=isch:1

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e&client=opera&sa=N&rls=de&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e&client=opera&sa=N&rls=de&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e&client=opera&sa=N&rls=de&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1

antonio


----------

